# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي التصميم وابداعات الاعضاء >  >  صورة ذى الصورة بمناسبة العيد ..بص بس

## محمد عامر بشير

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شيالين شوالين شوالين
تسلم ياابوحميد يامبدع

*

----------


## عجبكو

*مبدع و الله يا محمد شغل نضيف 

*

----------


## ابولين

*المحاااااااااااااااااالج للقطن ابو فتلتين0 تهي تهي
*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

مبدع و الله يا محمد شغل نضيف 




تسلم  عجبكو
صدقنى القطن ده مرييييح
                        	*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

شيالين شوالين شوالين
تسلم ياابوحميد يامبدع




  يا كسلاوى 
كنا دايرنها شوالات ونعبى لكن مافى نصيب
بس الشوالات الجاية ما تحسب
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*عقبال ما نفرح بالباقين ...

كورنر :
ليبيا فتــــــحت ...

*

----------


## ود مـــدني

*والله دي فتح مكة عدييل

*

----------


## محمد عابدين

*إتجلفطى وماتتهمشرى
غايتو الليلة الجلافيط مابنومو فى مراتب القطن !! ينمو كيف وريحة المسامير فيها !!!
*

----------


## محمد star

*والله يابوحميدماقصرته دى قويه وبتاع الحمار ده ميشو شايفو فرحان شديد ههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*دا كلو من خالد عز الدين يا رشاشاتهابش همشة لمن حرد ورفض يشارك فى المباراة , أسى كان تلقو ليكم بلنتى بلنتين تلاتة كدة .
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*شوالين قطن بكفنهم الاسبوع وزيادة كمان للحالات الغير طبيعية
*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتنا يارائع والله يستاهلوااااااا
                        	*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد star
					

والله يابوحميدماقصرته دى قويه وبتاع الحمار ده ميشو شايفو فرحان شديد ههههههههه




يقصر الملح يا حبيب
نقصر ؟

معقولة بس 
ولسه الجاى اعتى من اللى فات
*

----------


## مناوي

*                             ههههههههههه 

مبالغه يا ابو حميد .... تسلم الايادي  

لكن ما عملتها فيهم يا الرشيد علي صور 

تسبب في منع الهمشره 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*دائماً انت والابداع توأمان ..
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ابداع متزن كعادتك ربنا يخليك للمريخ ي رب
                        	*

----------

